# Basement enclosure project



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi,
My boyfriend and I worked realy hard for many years on a project. A big enclosure parly in the basement and partly above ground. Here a video with the project start to finish and how it looks now. Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToDBV3K9jw4


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Some pictures:


----------



## markg6 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. 

I bow to your supremacy. :notworthy:


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Absolutely amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow wow stunning so jealous.....perfect.:no1::flrt:


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Just watch vid......wow :gasp::gasp:


----------



## keagan (Jan 6, 2015)

Absolutely amazing 

Want to come make one for me please 

Sent from my Timmy E86 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! We worked realy hard for this. It feld so good when we released the reptiles. 

Here are some more pictures i made today:


----------



## Gavti (Jul 31, 2012)

Pictures don't do it justice. The video shows how epic this is. I'm embarrassed at how proud I was for basically making a 6x 2x 2 box lol


Gavti


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

If I was wearing a hat I would now be doffing it in your general direction, absolutely stunning, may you enjoy the fruits of your labour for many a long year.:notworthy:


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! Today i saw the dracaena mate for the first time ever. That was realy cool. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## sm1rf (May 13, 2014)

This is beyond amazing, I have never seen a private setup as great and as complex as this!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

*throws exo terra project in bin*


----------



## leopardgeckobanter (Sep 3, 2013)

This makes my happy but depressed because of how unworthy this makes me feel :/


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. Here a video i made some days a go when we where in the garden with our chacoan tegus. We put the roof open and the daining system on: http://youtu.be/ag30blDJnzs


----------



## Mulv (Feb 20, 2009)

I watched the video, and was so impressed, couldn't believe how amazing it was, then the shot of the turtle swimming around just totally blew my mind, easily the most impressive, incredibly imaginative project I have ever seen on any forum. 

You should be incredibly proud of what you've done.

Mind blown.


----------

